# Lady advertises on buses



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

http://news.sky.com/skynews/article/0,,30100-1254281,00.html

 This poor lady

I wonder which clinic she is at.

I really hope the adverts help her on her journey.

T xx

/links


----------



## jem100 (Nov 8, 2005)

Poor woman, she must feel desperate.  I wonder why she hasn't gone abroad, its easier to get an egg doner if you look further afield isn't it?  

Jem x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Blimey she really must want a baby.

Good luck to her

Kate xx


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Poor thing, I hope someone helps !


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2007)

Poor lady, really feel for her and dh..


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Poor Lady!! I hope she finds someone asap.


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Very sad    I hope her dreams come true soon...


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

I hope someone tells her to spend the £2,000 towards ED abroad !
Poor thing, she'll be waiting a long time over here


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Article in paper today says this couple have had over 60 responses to their appeal !!!

Really hope this works for them  

T xx


----------



## stephanie1 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi

I also believe that this is a desperate cry for help and in itself it is not a bad idea as it is advertising to all that donors are needed. I am a bit worried that she may be waiting her money at her age, chances are low at her age and surrogate or adption may have been an easier route. I know that if by mid 2008 I still have no BFP I will start and adoption process. I still would wish her good luck and that her dreams come true. You never know!


----------



## sheena 1M (Oct 4, 2006)

I hope she gets a committed donor very soon.  I saw her on This Morning the other day and was furious at some of the questions they asked her - which centred around 'is she being a bit selfish?  shouldn't she just accept what life has thrown at her?'.  The point about women and having babies is that in general we are programmed to want children - not just in our heads but in our chemistry, hormones, physiology, and to ask us to give up that urge is very harsh.  I liken it to asking a man to stop wanting & having orgasms!!  Yes - he could probbaly do it if her really really tried for the rest of his life but it doesn't mean he would be Ok/happy/healthy - he'd probably have alot of problems eventually, physcially and mentally.

My DH agrees with me on this - now - because when I reached 30 and told him of my body's urges for children, and how I was starting to get all sorts of health issues with my periods, my mood, my skin, and general well being, he asked me to wait before we tried for kids - we waited 7 years and it was a big mistake for us, with all the problems Ive now had. Now he truely understands the natural urges I had and how natural it is for a women's body to want  to conceive and have chilldren. 

Moan over - I really hope she carries on following her natural urges.  It is dangerous to ask her to try supressing them.  Her body will tell her when it's no longer an urge. Until then, she should be supported to do whatever she feels is necessary.



Sheena xxx


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Just to add to the debate - actually her chances arent low at her age as she will be using a donors eggs, and it is the age of the donors egg that is important for a bfp, not her age.  YOu hear of mothers acting as surrogates for their daughters, so in her 50's she should be easily able to carry a child.  
Hope she gets a donor to make her dream come true.


----------

